# Strikeforce: Tate vs Rousey



## dudeabides

Strikeforce: Miesha Tate vs Ronda Rousey
Date: Mar 03, 2012
Location: Columbus, Ohio*
Venue: Nationwide Arena*
Broadcast: Showtime and Showtime Extreme*













> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> Champ Miesha Tate vs. Ronda Rousey (for female bantamweight title)
> K.J. Noons vs. Josh Thomson
> Paul Daley vs. Kazuo Misaki
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Bristol Murunde
> Lumumba Sayers vs. Scott Smith
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Showtime Extreme)
> 
> Alexis Davis vs. Sarah Kaufman
> Caros Fodor vs. Pat Healy
> Conor Heun vs. Ryan Couture
> Roger Bowling vs. Brandon Saling






> LAS VEGAS – With Strikeforce's first 2012 show in the books, the promotion now looks ahead to its next event, and the promotion on Saturday confirmed four bouts for a previously rumored March 3 event.
> 
> As expected Strikeforce female bantamweight champion Miesha Tate (12-2 MMA, 5-1 SF) meets undefeated challenger Ronda Rousey (4-0 MMA, 2-0 SF) in one of the night's featured contests, but Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker said it's not necessarily the evening's featured bout.
> 
> "That's not been determined yet," Coker told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "We're still booking some more fights."
> 
> K.J. Noons (11-4 MMA, 3-2 SF) vs. Josh Thomson (18-4 MMA, 9-2 SF), Paul Daley (29-11-2 MMA, 2-2 SF) vs. Kazuo Misaki (24-11-2 MMA, 1-0 SF) and Alexis Davis (11-4 MMA, 2-0 SF) vs. Sarah Kaufman (14-1 MMA, 5-1 SF) were also made official for the card, which takes place at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> Coker said the promotion still hopes to feature the finals of Strikeforce's heavyweight grand prix at the March 3 event but is still waiting on medical clearance for finalist Daniel Cormier.
> 
> "I know that (Strikeforce matchmaker) Sean (Shelby) is still working out some of the details on that, so we'll hopefully have something for you shortly," Coker said.
> 
> Tate and Rousey, of course, have engaged in a very public war of words centered around Rousey's worthiness as a title challenger. Former 135-pound champion Kaufman has also been outspoken in regards to the relative MMA neophyte earning a shot at gold in just her fifth career fight, especially with the first four taking place at 145 pounds.
> 
> Nevertheless, Rousey impressive work to date – which includes scoring four wins in just 138 seconds of total cage time – will see her skip to the front of the line.
> 
> Tate looks to defend for the first time the title she earned with a fourth-round submission win of former champ Marloes Coenen this past July. Tate currently boasts a six-fight win streak and is 11-1 in her past 12 fights. The lone loss came in a May 2009 bout with Kaufman.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rousey, a former Olympic judoka, has yet to taste defeat in seven total professional and amateur contests. In fact, not one of Rousey's opponents has yet to make it out of the first minute of the fight, and all seven contests have ended via armbar.
> 
> Noons rebounded from a two-fight skid with a decision victory over Billy Evangelista this past month at "Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Masvidal." The win put him one step closer to a coveted title shot against current champ Gilbert Melendez, who outpointed Jorge Masvidal in the event's headliner.
> 
> Masvidal spoiled Noons' return to lightweight this past June after his unsuccessful bid for then-welterweight champion Nick Diaz's title eight months prior.
> 
> American Kickboxing Academy product Thomson hasn't fought since he lost a decision to Tatsuya Kawajiri at DREAM "Dynamite!! 2010," which snapped a two-fight win streak. He was expected to return this past September at "Strikeforce Grand Prix: Barnett vs. Kharitonov" to face World Victory Road/Sengoku veteran Maximo Blanco, but he was forced to withdraw due to a foot injury.
> 
> The setbacks further delayed what many believe to be an inevitable rubber match with Melendez, whom he bested in June 2008 to win the Strikeforce lightweight title and lost to 18 months months later in a hotly contested rematch.
> 
> Misaki makes a rare appearance in the U.S. after spending the majority of his career fighting in his native Japan. A two-time Sengoku title challenger, Misaki fought just once in 2011, earning a second-round TKO over Akira Shoji this past April. The 35-year-old "Grabaka Hitman" boasts past fights with a host of notables, including Yoshihiro Akiyama, Ricardo Almeida Siyar Bahadurzada, Phil Baroni, Paulo Filho, Dan Henderson, Ed Herman, Denis Kang, Chris Lytle, Melvin Manhoef, Nate Marquardt, Kazuhiro Nakamura, Joe Riggs, Jorge Santiago, Jake Shields and Frank Trigg, among others.
> 
> Davis carries a two-fight win streak into the rematch of an April 2007 contest that saw Kaufman earn a third-round TKO win. Kaufman also boasts a two-fight win streak built after suffering her lone career loss to Marloes Coenen in October 2010.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26873/str...-event-says-main-event-still-undetermined.mma


----------



## pipe

If Cormier pulls out of this one with a broken hand im calling bullshit. He was clapping like a spastic seal when King Mo won the other night. Hand looks OK to me.


----------



## kantowrestler

For the most part I think it is. He's just probably been rehabing it and this weekend he's probably on the tale end of it. I think for the most part he's going to pull this one off.


----------



## mattandbenny

Anyone know if this will be 3 rounds or 5? Assuming its 3 rounds, i think we'll get 3 extremely close rounds, with Barnett using his experience to sneak a 29-28 decision.


----------



## kantowrestler

Personally I think this is going to be a five round war with Cormier taking it with his wrestling. Afterall he is on a different wrestling level compared to Barnett. Also good at avoiding submissions.


----------



## Term

Is this fight happening? Because the Stikeforce site is saying the main event for this card is Tate and Rousey.


----------



## dudeabides

Going to be delayed til who knows when with Cormier's injury. The thread can change to Tate vs Rousey pretty easily though :thumbsup: The only problemo is changing the poll, it turns Barnett votes into Miesha Tate votes, I took the count away though.



> Seven months after he broke his right hand, Strikeforce heavyweight Daniel Cormier (9-0 MMA, 6-0 SF) is still unsure of when he'll be ready to fight Josh Barnett (31-5 MMA, 2-0 SF).
> 
> "I would imagine they would wait, and I think they should," Cormier told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "I think Strikeforce needs some closure to that division."
> 
> Cormier is today scheduled for an MRI, and he expects to get a final word on when and if he can fight. Until then, he can't commit to any timetable for return.
> 
> "I'm not sure if I re-hurt myself at some point, but when it is completely healed, we're ready to go," he said.
> 
> As finalists in the Strikeforce heavyweight grand prix, Cormier and Barnett were expected to headline an event scheduled for March 3 in Columbus, Ohio. But on Tuesday, officials announced a women's bantamweight title fight between champ Miesha Tate and Ronda Rousey as the top-billed fight.
> 
> "Strikeforce: Tate vs. Rousey" takes place at Nationwide Arena and airs live on Showtime.
> 
> That leaves in the lurch the finals of the eight-man competition, which kicked off this past February in East Rutherford, N.J. Neither Cormier or Barnett is sure of when the fight will take place.
> 
> "Zuffa said they would like Josh's next fight to be Cormier," Barnett's manager, Leland Labarre, said. "We are patiently waiting for that to happen."
> 
> In recent months, Cormier helped several of his teammates prepare for fights at American Kickboxing Academy. He said he wrestled and did jiu-jitsu but babied his hand.
> 
> Whether his current plight is the result of that generosity is unknown. But Cormier isn't taking any chances with his hand.
> 
> "It's just you have to be really careful with an injury like that because if I re-injure myself, I'm out another six months," he said. "It's six months since I fought last, and I'm itching to get in the cage, but Josh is too dangerous to go and fight him and not have all my weapons. I go and fight him and I break my hand in the first round, and how am I supposed to fight this guy for four rounds, when I truly believe he's one of the best fighters in the world."
> 
> Nevertheless, Cormier laments the amount of time he's already spent on the bench. His current layoff owes to his most recent fight, when he knocked out Antonio Silva this past June to win a trip to the tournament finals. Originally an alternate in the tournament, he fought three times this past year and five in 2010.
> 
> "I have every desire to fight as many times as I can," Cormier said. "But if in 2012 I can fight three times, I'll fight three times. It's very frustrating to not be able to do the things I was doing, and I'm not improving at the rate that I think I was before."
> 
> Undefeated at 9-0, former Olympian Cormier has been one of Strikeforce's success stories. A win over Barnett in the finals would undoubtedly put him in a good position when the promotion shutters its heavyweight division. But for now, he has to wait some more.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27019/strikeforces-daniel-cormier-still-unsure-of-timetable-for-return.mma


----------



## Term

Can't vote again. I think Rousey takes it. Hard to say, haven't really seen her fight long enough. Training with the Diaz brothers, that's worth something.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I personally think the fight is going to be close. Both fighters are accomplished grapplers and it could be close. Basically I think it's going to be boil down to the first submission.


----------



## LizaG

in terms of experience and skill I gotta say Tate, and I hope Tate wins this. Rousey is unproven, and essentially talked her way into a title fight. Tate takes Rousey down, and subs her in my opinion. Rousey will be shown up that she is not on that title-fight level yet.


----------



## dudeabides

Couture vs Heun was added to this card:



> A lightweight bout between Conor Heun (9-4 MMA, 1-2 SF) and Ryan Couture (3-1 MMA, 3-1 SF) has been added to March's "Strikeforce: Tate vs. Rousey" event.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed the bout with event sources.
> 
> "Strikeforce: Tate vs. Rousey" takes place March 3 at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Columbus, and coincides with the annual Arnold Sports Festival.
> 
> The main card airs on Showtime, and prelims air on Showtime Extreme. Heun vs. Couture likely will be part of the prelims.
> 
> Heun recently snapped a two-fight skid and picked up his first Strikeforce win with a unanimous-decision victory Magno Almeida in June. Prior to the win, the IFL and EliteXC vet had dropped close decisions to Jorge Gurgel and K.J. Noons under the Strikeforce banner.
> 
> Couture recently rebounded from his career loss, which came to Matt Ricehouse in June, with a September majority-decision victory over Maka Watson. Prior to that, the Xtreme Couture fighter opened his pro career in Strikeforce with submission victories over Lucas Stark and Lee Higgins.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27098/conor-heun-vs-ryan-couture-slated-for-strikeforce-tate-vs-rousey.mma


----------



## Term

I just watched an interview Rhonda Rousey did on Attack of the Show and man she is cocky.


----------



## kantowrestler

Are you sure she's being cocky or are you just mistaking confidence?


----------



## Term

kantowrestler said:


> Are you sure she's being cocky or are you just mistaking confidence?


Did you see it? If she just talked about how she was confident she was going to win that is one thing. She talked about beating up 2 or 3 guys in a movie theater. It sounded like they deserved it, but still. She also got fired up about Cyborg, talked about the tweet thing, and quoted it. Basically said Cyborg's arm was coming home with her next, if she hadn't cheated. Again which is true, the cheating part anyway, I think she might be biting off a little more than she can chew with Cyborg. It could have been the venue, the show is not really serious. In this interview she came off, to me anyway, as cocky.

Not really saying it was a bad thing either.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well once again there is a difference between cocky and bitchy. At present she isn't bitchy so I don't think that's a bad thing. Like I said I believe either fighter could win this.


----------



## dudeabides

They made the full card official, pretty nice hope it holds up til March:



> The lineup, including the preliminary and main cards, is set for next month's "Strikeforce: Tate vs. Rousey" event.
> 
> The show takes place March 3 at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> The main card, including a title fight between female bantamweight champion Miesha Tate (12-2 MMA, 5-1 SF) and Ronda Rousey (4-0 MMA, 2-0 SF), airs on Showtime. Prelims air on Showtime Extreme.
> 
> Tate and Rousey join Gina Carano and Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos as the only female headliners of a major Strikeforce card. (Sarah Kuafman and Takayo Hashi also headlined a smaller Strikeforce Challengers card in early 2010.)
> 
> Also slated for the event, which is Strikeforce's second in Columbus, are main-card matchups of light heavyweights Mike Kyle (19-8-1 MMA, 3-3-1 SF) vs. Gegard Mousasi (32-3-2 MMA, 3-1-1 SF), lightweights K.J. Noons (11-4 MMA, 3-2 SF) vs. Josh Thomson (18-4 MMA, 9-2 SF), welterweights Paul Daley (29-11-2 MMA, 1-2 SF) vs. Kazuo Misaki (24-11-2 MMA, 1-0 SF), and middleweights Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza (14-3 MMA, 4-1 SF) vs. Derek Brunson (9-0 MMA, 3-0 SF).
> 
> Prelims include female bantamweights Alexis Davis (11-4 MMA, 2-0 SF) vs. Sarah Kaufman (14-1 MMA, 5-1 SF), lightweights Caros Fodor (7-1 MMA, 5-0 SF) vs. Pat Healy (26-16 MMA, 4-1 SF), middleweights Scott Smith (17-9 MMA, 3-4 SF) vs. Lumumba Sayers (5-2 MMA, 1-1 SF), and lightweights Conor Heun (9-4 MMA, 1-2 SF) vs. Ryan Couture (3-1 MMA, 3-1 SF).
> 
> The full "Strikeforce: Tate vs. Rousey" card now includes:
> 
> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> Champ Miesha Tate vs. Ronda Rousey (for female bantamweight title)
> Mike Kyle vs. Gegard Mousasi
> K.J. Noons vs. Josh Thomson
> Paul Daley vs. Kazuo Misaki
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Derek Brunson
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Showtime Extreme)
> 
> Alexis Davis vs. Sarah Kaufman
> Caros Fodor vs. Pat Healy
> Lumumba Sayers vs. Scott Smith
> Conor Heun vs. Ryan Couture


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27273/main-card-prelims-set-for-strikeforce-tate-vs-rousey-in-ohio.mma


----------



## pipe

LizaG said:


> in terms of experience and skill I gotta say Tate, and I hope Tate wins this. Rousey is unproven, and essentially talked her way into a title fight. Tate takes Rousey down, and subs her in my opinion. Rousey will be shown up that she is not on that title-fight level yet.


This is how I see it going aswell.

So Barnet v Cormier isnt on this card then?


----------



## kantowrestler

I guess not. But I'm glad Ryan Couture is on a main fight card for Strikefoce. Even if it's not the telvised card it's still good.


----------



## Bknmax

Bristol Marunde Steps in to Face Jacare in Strikeforce


----------



## kantowrestler

And Marquardt is signed up with Strikeforce.


----------



## pipe

Tate, round 1 via tko


----------



## fight_doctor

I'd love to ref this fight. Especially if it was a pillow fight. And then we all descend into a playful, giggly, wrestling match, and see where that and a bottle of cabernet take us... 

Oh, hi. Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Rauno

The more Tate and Caraway speak, the more i want Ronda to make it brutal. According to them Rousey is an unintelligent bimbo who got where she's at because of her looks. 










Nice try Miesha.


----------



## hixxy

Where did you find that picture Rauno?


----------



## Rauno

I took it. 



Google Miesha Tate thong.


----------



## hixxy

Haha, cheers mate


----------



## oldfan

Rauno said:


> The more Tate and Caraway speak, the more i want Ronda to make it brutal. According to them Rousey is an unintelligent bimbo who got where she's at because of her looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try Miesha.


Ronda takes advantage of her looks? shame on her.













Anyone see the weigh in? 

Miesha tried to get all Nick Diaz but it backfired. Ronda don't take that sh*t. At All.


----------



## Bknmax

oldfan said:


> Ronda takes advantage of her looks? shame on her.
> 
> 
> Anyone see the weigh in?
> 
> Miesha tried to get all Nick Diaz but it backfired. Ronda don't take that sh*t. At All.


Yah Ronda is def taking this fight, can't wait finally having showtime pays off for something.


----------



## Swiss

Does anyone know if there's any way of watching this card in the UK? I've tried the Strikeforce website and they seem pretty determined to give as little information as possible.


----------



## kantowrestler

You can look at this website called frontrowsports.com for a stream. It's not that good though and it may cut out. I'm probably going to a friend's house to watch it or a neighbors.


----------



## LL

Heun/Couture on right now.


----------



## Rygu

Good stoppage for Couture.


----------



## kantowrestler

The premins started at 4pm Pacific time right?


----------



## Walker

kantowrestler said:


> The premins started at 4pm Pacific time right?


I think so.

Good back and forth round for the Healey-Fodor fight. All Fodor early and then Pat made a great comeback in the round.


----------



## dudeabides

Nice round! Who doesn't love a little toe to toe slugging it out like Bowling and whatever that guy's name is are throwing at one another?


----------



## Walker

dudeabides said:


> Nice round! Who doesn't love a little toe to toe slugging it out like Bowling and whatever that guy's name is are throwing at one another?



That was a super fun slug fest with great action while it lasted. Great punchy-face action in that fight. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides

Too bad Bowling had to wise up and go for the W eh? He could have really destroyed that guy but it would have been risky. They called him Nelsonesque with the ol' crucifix I think i overheard.


----------



## Roflcopter

Jesus Christ.


Ronda looked like she wanted to rip out that interviewer's throat and shove it back up where the sun don't shine.

She looked PISSED.


----------



## Walker

Yeah would loved to have gotten to Bowling-Saling punch each other in the face for at least another round. :thumb02:

Tate-Rousey is shaping up to be a great hate fight. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Jesus Christ Davis just got cut WIDE open above the eye.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Pretty wild fight.


----------



## Walker

Fantastic round in Davis-Kaufman. Davis needs to try and get it to the ground or Sarah will keep battering her face up. Kaufman throws it down the pipe with power.


----------



## Walker

Finally a takedown for Davis. She has to get a sub for a chance to win this.


----------



## LL

That was some ballin' shit.


----------



## Roflcopter

Good, that stupid chick fight is finally off.


----------



## Walker

Roflcopter said:


> Good, that stupid chick fight is finally off.


It was a very good fight- chicks or not. Pretty lame attitude. Don't watch them fight if you are biased against them.


----------



## Roflcopter

Walker said:


> It was a very good fight- chicks or not. Pretty lame attitude. Don't watch them fight if you are biased against them.


I didn't. I would never watch two washwomen throwing barman bombs at each other with no power.


----------



## Rygu

Roflcopter said:


> I didn't. I would never watch two washwomen throwing barman bombs at each other with no power.


Yeah i'm sure you would wipe the floor with either of them. :confused05:


----------



## khoveraki

Tate has this easily IMO, one of those ones where I'm surprised it was sanctioned. But who knows, high level BJJ can be a game changer instantly.


Can't believe this card got no hype with Jacare, Daley, Noons, etc on it.


----------



## Walker

Roflcopter said:


> I didn't. I would never watch two washwomen throwing barman bombs at each other with no power.


If you didn't watch it then how do you know what happened? 

That only shows your ignorance.


----------



## LL

Can't wait to watch Jacare do his thing and get back in the mix after that horrid robbery against Rockhold.


----------



## SerJ

How did Scott smith end up higher on the card than Jacare? Smith is shot.


----------



## Harness

So Brandon Saling (who fought on the undercard) has a Neo-Nazi tattoo and is a convicted sex offender! Way to go Strikeforce!!

http://www.offendex.com/directory/OH/S/BRANDON_CURTIS_SALING_428727

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/3/3/2843153/brandon-saling-nazi-tattoo-strikeforce


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Roflcopter said:


> I didn't. I would never watch two washwomen throwing barman bombs at each other with no power.


One of the stupider things you've posted. And God knows you post your fair share of stupid things.


----------



## Toxic

khoveraki said:


> Tate has this easily IMO, one of those ones where I'm surprised it was sanctioned. But who knows, high level BJJ can be a game changer instantly.
> 
> 
> Can't believe this card got no hype with Jacare, Daley, Noons, etc on it.


I think Tate takes this but I wouldn't say easy. Rhonda has the tools to cause a lot of problems but this will be were the experiance factor of Tate will take over. Rhonda posseses skill but she lacks experiance. I think Rhonda looks good early but Tate finds a way to win regardless.


----------



## Roflcopter

rygu said:


> Yeah i'm sure you would wipe the floor with either of them. :confused05:


Probably. I am a man.


----------



## Roflcopter

Walker said:


> If you didn't watch it then how do you know what happened?
> 
> That only shows your ignorance.


I saw portions of it...I tabbed out.





Toxic said:


> I think Tate takes this but I wouldn't say easy. Rhonda has the tools to cause a lot of problems but this will be were the experiance factor of Tate will take over. Rhonda posseses skill but she lacks experiance. I think Rhonda looks good early but Tate finds a way to win regardless.



These kind of narratives don't really exist in women's MMA. It's either you can fight or you can't. Ronda actually has high level ability. Tate is just a woman's MMAist. 

Ronda should roll her.


----------



## Toxic

Why would an athletic commission even sanction this fight? This is a mismatched fight.


----------



## xeberus

Anyone catch that headbutt to the shoulder? :laugh:


----------



## Rusty

Toxic said:


> Why would an athletic commission even sanction this fight? This is a mismatched fight.


Souza is all over him. Outmatched is a nice way of saying it. Feel bad for the guy and hope he can land a lucky bomb and pull out a win:thumbsup:


----------



## Walker

xeberus said:


> Anyone catch that headbutt to the shoulder? :laugh:


Yeah that was pretty funny- dunno what Ronaldo was thinking there.


----------



## Toxic

Harness said:


> So Brandon Saling (who fought on the undercard) has a Neo-Nazi tattoo and is a convicted sex offender! Way to go Strikeforce!!
> 
> http://www.offendex.com/directory/OH/S/BRANDON_CURTIS_SALING_428727
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/3/3/2843153/brandon-saling-nazi-tattoo-strikeforce


Dana White just got quizzed about it on twitter, he phoned stateside to see if the tattoo and sex offender stuff is true. I think somebody is getting shit canned tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter

Man....what a shit matchup.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Took him long enough.


----------



## oldfan

The new Champ is so hot.




















*Ronda by armbar*. 

It's her cliche now.:thumb02:


----------



## LL

Rockhold deserves to be left lying on the canvas with Jacare caving his face in.


----------



## xeberus

Toxic said:


> Dana White just got quizzed about it on twitter, he phoned stateside to see if the tattoo and sex offender stuff is true. I think somebody is getting shit canned tonight.


If I recall correctly he got his ass kicked tonight


----------



## Toxic

God I hope Smith can get a win, the guy has so much heart.


----------



## SerJ

Scott smith to lose by KO.


----------



## Roflcopter

I actually bet on Sayers...and I'm not impressed with him at all.


----------



## Toxic

xeberus said:


> If I recall correctly he got his ass kicked tonight


It would be awesome if he had a contract like Mark Hunt were he could force Zuffa to let him fight. Dana would likely give him Daley and Tyrone Woodely.


----------



## Rygu

Wow that was fast. Bye Scott.


----------



## LL

Liking the in-cage sermon there from Sayers.


----------



## Toxic

Sayers actually looked like he took care not to spike Smith when he slammed him which was pretty gentlemanly if you ask me.


----------



## Roflcopter

lol Smith...retire.


----------



## Walker

Great- took a phone call and missed the fight.


----------



## LL

Anyone else notice the sex offender neo nazi fella looks like Chuck Liddell?


----------



## LL

Daley rocking the Ohio State hat....

Time to throw out all my OSU gear.


----------



## xeberus

Man daley is going to put this guy out hard.


----------



## Roflcopter

Bet on Misaki because Daley is often a joke.


----------



## Toxic

Hasn't the template for beating Daley been laid enough yet? Take him down and he is fish out of water. Why do people stand with him.


----------



## xeberus

geez i might be straight wrong... daley goes for a take down :confused05:


----------



## Roflcopter

Misaki 10-9....and Daley is going to gas.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Toxic said:


> Hasn't the template for beating Daley been laid enough yet? Take him down and he is fish out of water. Why do people stand with him.


If you can get the better of him on the feet, why not? Misaki looking good.


----------



## Walker

Great round for Misaki- even with the Daley TD late. Round 1 for Misaki- if he can keep the pace up he's got a good chance. We'll see if Daley can adjust.


----------



## Rygu

Sick ground game by Paul.


----------



## Toxic

Watching Daley LayNpray just makes me want to see him lose that much more. After all the shit talk he has let otu over the years he is playing the very game he hates.


----------



## Walker

It's crazy seeing Daley so scared of standing he is willing to work for TDs. So far he's totally bewildered by Misaki.


----------



## Rusty

D-1 Daley is working them takedowns. Damn...that blood came with the quickness.


----------



## Toxic

Wow I can't believe they aren't stopping that shit.


----------



## Rygu

Wow they're going to allow him to fight with that cut? That's insane.


----------



## Walker

Jesus even with that cut Misaki is fighting great- dude is a freaking warrior.


----------



## Toxic

Daley is now scared. the guy has him flustered and then he bloody's him up and opens a goats vagina and the guy goes all terminator on him and just keeps walking him down.


----------



## BWoods

Inch-long gash on his face? Misaki doesn't give a shit.


----------



## SerJ

Looks like Daley isn't making it into the UFC. Unless the judges jack this up...


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Daley ought to lose. But who the hell knows with today's judging.


----------



## Toxic

F*** I hate Daley, dumb **** is dancing, maybe he should have used some of that energy to actually go for it in the final frame.


----------



## Walker

Daley was scared throughout this fight and even after the cut wasn't willing to go for the finish. He should lose.


----------



## LL

Kampmann....how on earth did he lose to Paul Daley?


----------



## Rusty

The look of shock on Daleys face was hilarious. And to think he claimed the judges wouldn't be needed in this fight:laugh:


----------



## Rusty

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Kampmann....how on earth did he lose to Paul Daley?


His willingness to stand directly in front of him combined with a somewhat early stoppage if I remember correctly.


----------



## Walker

Great fight for Misaki, though I don't agree with the split at least the judges gave him the win he deserved.

Great first fight after dropping down in weight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter

Hooray.


I bet on Misaki.


----------



## Roflcopter

Gilbert doesn't have much bass in his voice.


----------



## SerJ

Rousey looked like she wanted to warm up on the interviewer. She had a nasty look on her face. Should be a good fight.


----------



## Toxic

I am expecting this fight to deliver but I don't think either will have much for Melendez.


----------



## Toxic

SerJ said:


> Rousey looked like she wanted to warm up on the interviewer. She had a nasty look on her face. Should be a good fight.


I don't know why but I find her abrasive like she is the long lost Diaz sister.


----------



## Rusty

SerJ said:


> Rousey looked like she wanted to warm up on the interviewer. She had a nasty look on her face. Should be a good fight.


Didn't look like she appreciated the "one trick pony" comment. She looked like she wanted to punch the chick.


----------



## Toxic

Not the fight I expected.


----------



## Walker

Man this card just ground to halt with this fight.


----------



## Toxic

what the hell happened to Josh Thompson, guy usually doesn't mind a brawl.


----------



## xeberus

At least josh is making progress now.


----------



## Walker

Good sub attempt for Josh early and now the grind out for the UD.


----------



## Rygu

Wow, not the fight I was expecting. Not at all.


----------



## Corey Inn

Toxic said:


> I don't know why but I find her abrasive like she is the long lost Diaz sister.


^This. I hope Meisha smashes her.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Haha, 'It was shit!'


----------



## Toxic

Well at least that explanation makes sense, Thompson did what he needed to not at 100%. Thing is I think the fight would have been far more competitive if Josh had been 100%.


----------



## Toxic

Kauffman looks like she was in a car accident.


----------



## Rygu

Haha Barnett is a funny dude. I try to like the guy, he just needs to cut down on the steroids.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

The SF HW Tournament certainly turned out to be a bit of a joke. Just get these two over to the UFC already.


----------



## Toxic

Did not speak till age 6, hasn't shut up since I am sure.


----------



## kilik

rousey is so sexy.

nearly forgot about this event, was about to sleep


----------



## Rygu

Tate is a huge step up in skill compared to the nobodies Rousey armbarred in her amazing 4 fight winning streak. If Tate could handle a diverse fighter like Coenen, no reason she can't handle Rousey. I'm still worried Rousey will armbar her fast for some reason, that would piss me off.


----------



## Walker

Man really want to see Tate take this.


----------



## xeberus

err maybe im drunk


----------



## SerJ

Both of these girls look focused and does seem like they don't like each other. They did a good job of promoting this fight themselves. Won't be surprised if the arm bar gets slapped on by Rousey, but I think Tate will take this. More experience. 

And yea, Rousey does seem to be like the Diaz bros.


----------



## AmEagle

Tate should take this. Rousey isn't going to run threw her like her other opponents.


----------



## Rusty

Suffering from nervous stomach. Go get some Ronda!


----------



## Rygu

Rousey has some big ******* arms. Damn.


----------



## AmEagle

That looked like it broke. That was deep surprised Rousey didn't get it.


----------



## SerJ

Rousey looking good. Tate looks slightly better on the feet. 

On another note, did a boob pop out?


----------



## Roflcopter

R.I.P Meisha Tate's arm.

Shit snapped.


----------



## Rygu

Good 5-6 punches to the back of Tate's head before the armbar.


----------



## kilik

shes a beast.

that armbar was crazy


----------



## The Horticulturist

**** Yeah!!!!!!!!!! My Queen has won, brutally!


----------



## Rusty

Jesus Christ Tate is tough as hell. My hands are shaking from watching that crazy dislocation. Why didn't she tap!?


----------



## xeberus

I honestly did not think it would take her that long. And damn that was vicious.


----------



## box

Goddamn, that was harsh. I was tapping just watching that.


----------



## Roflcopter

That probably is a fracture....it looked flimsy after that.


----------



## Walker

Damn I thought Tate's arm was wrecked on the first attempt and then the second it was done.

Rousey could show some class but obviously she won't.


----------



## Rusty

After watching the replay in slow mo I have to wonder what the ref was thinking. He should have stopped it.


----------



## dudeabides

Hope Tate will be able to recover from that, but it was an awesome fight while it lasted.


----------



## Roflcopter

She isn't a classy lady. Doesn't need to be, she's one of an elite group of "women's MMAist" with actual talent. The only other one I can think of is the Olympic wrestler.

Cyborg would be too but she's obviously roided out of her mind.


----------



## oldfan

oldfan said:


> The new Champ is so hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ronda by armbar*.
> 
> It's her cliche now.:thumb02:


Rickson who?


----------



## Rygu

She is such an uppity bitch. Why the **** did you have to get busted Cyborg, i'd have loved to watch you destroy her.


----------



## Toxic

Rousey really is the Diazette, can't stand the arrogant Biatch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

The future Mrs. Psycho, ladies and gents.


----------



## Mirage445

Rousey is going to hold the belt for a long, long time.


----------



## Roflcopter

Until she vacates it...


----------



## Rusty

rygu said:


> Good 5-6 punches to the back of Tate's head before the armbar.


Cry about it. lol


----------



## Mirage445

SerJ said:


> Rousey looking good. Tate looks slightly better on the feet.
> 
> *On another note, did a boob pop out?*


This needs to be investigated immediately.


----------



## Rygu

RustyRenegade said:


> Cry about it. lol


Cry? It was an observation, and a correct one. Go jerk off to her some more.


----------



## Rusko

I came twice during the fight.


----------



## Rusty

You gonna catch the mayo?

Edit: Not you Rusko. The whiny baby above you


----------



## Larocka3

Toxic said:


> Rousey really is the Diazette, can't stand the arrogant Biatch.


Second that. 

Given that she won the fight you always like to see some kind of resolved respect. She showed NONE with her comments there at the end. 

More like rubbing it in Tate's face, can't get any classier than that, huh?


----------



## BrutalKO

....Holy S 1 rd! Rousey- Oh man. That was amazing! Tate/Rousey blew every other fight out of the water. Gotta give it up to Meisha. Damn- Her arm was twisted like a pretzel- _twice_. That last armbar made me really cringe. I actually turned away for a few secs. That was really nasty! Her throws were smooth and fast. *Ronda is the real deal and man she has a smokin' hot body!* Rousey brought some serious intensity. I think Sarah Kaufmann was amazed as she watched. The fight certainly lived up to the hype. If Ronda tightens up her striking, she will be practically unstoppable...


----------



## Rusko

SerJ said:


> Rousey looking good. Tate looks slightly better on the feet.
> 
> On another note, did a boob pop out?


Thats the only thing i'm concerned about right now.


----------



## Rygu

Larocka3 said:


> Second that.
> 
> Given that she won the fight you always like to see some kind of resolved respect. She showed NONE with her comments there at the end.
> 
> More like rubbing it in Tate's face, can't get any classier than that, huh?


We'll be hearing before every title defence, how she was born with the umbilical cord around her neck, didn't speak until she was 6, and has been fighting all her life. Yet she's a total bitch.


----------



## SerJ

Toxic said:


> Rousey really is the Diazette, can't stand the arrogant Biatch.


Yup. Hard to be a fan. If only Tate would have kept it striking and away from the grappling. Ronda is not quite there on the Stand up. She is a beast grappler though. Wouldn't want her to fight Cyborg. That would not end well...


----------



## Rusty

Larocka3 said:


> Second that.
> 
> Given that she won the fight you always like to see some kind of resolved respect. She showed NONE with her comments there at the end.
> 
> More like rubbing it in Tate's face, can't get any classier than that, huh?


She stated she would have felt different until Meisha wanted her fined for retaliating to the headbutt. Let's reserve judgement until after she beats Kaufman


----------



## Mirage445

Ronda just made Tate eat crow...good thing she's right handed.


----------



## gwest40

Rusko said:


> I came twice during the fight.


No, you didn't. That's sick! Did anyone here need to hear about that?


----------



## Rusko

gwest40 said:


> No, you didn't. That's sick! Did anyone here need to hear about that?


I didn't? Have you been spying on me?

It's not sick but quite natural to be honest.


----------



## Toxic

Rusko said:


> I didn't? Have you been spying on me?
> 
> It's not sick but quite natural to be honest.


I have been and I am not sure the fight was the cause, I'll be honest there was a blanket but come on you keep a box of kleenex next to you on the couch.


----------



## Larocka3

RustyRenegade said:


> She stated she would have felt different until Meisha wanted her fined for retaliating to the headbutt. Let's reserve judgement until after she beats Kaufman


Fair enough. However, you can make yourself a lot more likeable/respected overall by doing otherwise. Despite what's been said, I think fighters these days ought to influence in a good way by words and actions.


----------



## TheGreg

I'ma just put this right here

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DragonStriker

That fight was awesome.


----------



## Rusty

Larocka3 said:


> Fair enough. However, you can make yourself a lot more likeable/respected overall by doing otherwise. Despite what's been said, I think fighters these days ought to influence in a *good way by words and actions*.


I only get respect from a handful of posters tbh, and deservedly so.

I think fighters should fight and nothing else:thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445

Ronda's speech might've been a bit different if her interview was after Meisha said she respected her as a fighter. Up until the point where Ronda ripped her arm off, Meisha believed she didn't belong.


----------



## DragonStriker

Tat Arm!!!! raise01:


----------



## Larocka3

TheGreg said:


> I'ma just put this right here
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Painful to watch. 

As I was watching the arm twisting, it reminded me of that girl in the Disney pixar movie "The Incredibles". Couldn't believe she wasn't tapping out. Like she was trying to prove toughness. Or maybe just how brutal this sport can get...?

Credit to both. Awesome fight. Worth my late night!


----------



## Roflcopter

I think Cyborg still styles on her.


----------



## Risto

AmEagle said:


> Tate should take this. Rousey isn't going to run threw her like her other opponents.


Just as well it wasn't a throwing competition then...


----------



## Rusko

I screamed '' DAT ASS'' about 20 times during the fight. So many gif opportunities, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Rauno

To everybody complaining about Rousey's attitude, i don't get it. She speaks from the mind, is very honest and is just confident and rightly so. Miesha however disrespected her, was hypocritical and wanted to fine Rousey for a headbutt that really wasn't a headbutt and she pretty much organized. 

You don't have to kiss your opponents ass if you beat her and clearly do not like the person.


----------



## michelangelo

I'm rapidly losing interest in this so-called "sport."

Ronda and Cyborg are "women" in name only. Both of these "girls" are roided to the gills. Seriously, this is not a sport, and these are not women. 

I would be surprised if MMA is even around as a viable "sports league" a decade from now. This "sport" exists on the periphery of mainstream sports, and Ronda's tactless, idiotic "interview" will only help to bury mma.


----------



## Rauno

michelangelo said:


> I'm rapidly losing interest in this so-called "sport."
> 
> Ronda and Cyborg are "women" in name only. Both of these "girls" are roided to the gills. Seriously, this is not a sport, and these are not women.
> 
> I would be surprised if MMA is even around as a viable "sports league" a decade from now. This "sport" exists on the periphery of mainstream sports, and Ronda's tactless, idiotic "interview" will only help to bury mma.


Sigh.. :confused05:


----------



## michelangelo

It's not that difficult to figure out really.

1. Ronda has an ENORMOUS Tito Ortiz bobble sized head. 

2. she has enormous shoulders and a huge back. 

3. she has a very deep voice.

4. she has brock lesnar level 'roid rage in post fight interviews.

The top level women are 'roiding: Carano, who also has a huge head, deep voice and an adam's apple to boot, which she has tried to cover up in interviews. Cyborg obviously 'roids. So does Ronda.

Women who cycle steroids, have men's voices and bodies and cauliflower ears are not going to advance the sport.


----------



## locnott

michelangelo said:


> It's not that difficult to figure out really.
> 
> 1. Ronda has an ENORMOUS Tito Ortiz bobble sized head.
> 
> 2. she has enormous shoulders and a huge back.
> 
> 3. she has a very deep voice.
> 
> 4. she has brock lesnar level 'roid rage in post fight interviews.
> 
> The top level women are 'roiding: Carano, who also has a huge head, deep voice and an adam's apple to boot, which she has tried to cover up in interviews. Cyborg obviously 'roids. So does Ronda.
> 
> Women who cycle steroids, have men's voices and bodies and cauliflower ears are not going to advance the sport.


In my time here I have never insulted another person or called anyone a name untill this point, but you sir are a total F*CKING RETARD.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Please keep this conversation civil


----------



## hixxy

Im off out soon for a few Sunday afternoon beers. Hopefully when i get back there will be plenty of Rousey ass pictures on here from last night


----------



## Canadian Psycho

There are some legitimately narrow minded buffoons in this thread. And this is coming from a guy who thinks he could beat the tar out of any female and/or south of 5 foot 7 mixed martial artist.

Both female fights were tremendous last night, and Rousey looks no different than your typical female athlete. To call her out for steroid use may as well serve to call out 90% of women involved in sports. The ignorance.


----------



## G_Land

TheGreg said:


> I'ma just put this right here



Just going to quote you right here.:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten

Here are the gifs gentlemen 

























































Enjoy!


----------



## Term

Was the ref waiting for Rhonda to tear her arm off before he stopped it? That was ridiculous. Am I wrong?


----------



## Walker

Term said:


> Was the ref waiting for Rhonda to tear her arm off before he stopped it? That was ridiculous. Am I wrong?


I think it was a tough call because in the first armbar attempt it looked like the elbow was dislocated then and Tate fought through it. On the second one, Rousey was clearly not going to tap and the first arm angle looked nasty but a lot like the first. Now once the elbow bent back to that freaking ridiculous angle he should stopped it right there without delay.

As to Rousey's attitude- I don't her attitude after the fight just as I don't like male fighters who act the same way. There have been plenty of times when fighters clearly don't like each but once the fight ends they give respect grudgingly or not especially when an injury occurs.


----------



## deadmanshand

michelangelo said:


> I'm rapidly losing interest in this so-called "sport."
> 
> Ronda and Cyborg are "women" in name only. Both of these "girls" are roided to the gills. Seriously, this is not a sport, and these are not women.
> 
> I would be surprised if MMA is even around as a viable "sports league" a decade from now. This "sport" exists on the periphery of mainstream sports, and Ronda's tactless, idiotic "interview" will only help to bury mma.





michelangelo said:


> It's not that difficult to figure out really.
> 
> 1. Ronda has an ENORMOUS Tito Ortiz bobble sized head.
> 
> 2. she has enormous shoulders and a huge back.
> 
> 3. she has a very deep voice.
> 
> 4. she has brock lesnar level 'roid rage in post fight interviews.
> 
> The top level women are 'roiding: Carano, who also has a huge head, deep voice and an adam's apple to boot, which she has tried to cover up in interviews. Cyborg obviously 'roids. So does Ronda.
> 
> Women who cycle steroids, have men's voices and bodies and cauliflower ears are not going to advance the sport.


Wow... I would like to thank you, sir, for stepping up to fill the troll spot vacated by UFC OWNS. The forums were getting boring without one lunatic spouting at the mouth after every event.


----------



## Hiro

Anyone notice she used the half guard escape that she demonstrated in a recent Sherdog 'Technique of the Week' video? :thumb02:

This was a good fight, Rousey is one serious grappler. Her judo is insane and ground game makes her a scary woman. 

Not to mention she's somewhat hot :confused05:


----------



## G_Land

God that's horrible on the refs part


----------



## Rauno

So UFC fighters, that's how you grapple.


----------



## Sovereign

I feel Ronda's attitude at the end of the fight was appropriate considering Meisha got in her face at the weigh ins, and then tried to get Ronda fined for pushing back, that seems really underhanded to me. 

Not to mention Meisha saying before the fight that she had no respect for Ronda at all.


----------



## Rauno

Sovereign said:


> I feel Ronda's attitude at the end of the fight was appropriate considering Meisha got in her face at the weigh ins, and then tried to get Ronda fined for pushing back, that seems really underhanded to me.
> 
> Not to mention Meisha saying before the fight that she had no respect for Ronda at all.


This this this! After all that, why should Ronda kiss and make up. All the lead up to the fight wasn't to get themselves hyped up or whatnot, it was because of pure dislike.


----------



## michelangelo

Canadian Psycho said:


> There are some legitimately narrow minded buffoons in this thread. And this is coming from a guy who thinks he could beat the tar out of any female and/or south of 5 foot 7 mixed martial artist.
> 
> Both female fights were tremendous last night, and Rousey looks no different than your typical female athlete. To call her out for steroid use may as well serve to call out 90% of women involved in sports. The ignorance.


The evidence is there. Barry Bonds gained worldwide notoriety as a cheat since he had to increase his hat size several times due to HGH abuse. Ronda has a very big head. So does Tito. 

She has enormous shoulders and a huge back. 

She has a very deep voice, similar to Carano, who also uses steroids. Carano also has an adam's apple.

You can use your silly little schoolgirl taunts (see what we did there?), or you can argue evidence. The evidence for steroid use is quite clear. Or, perhaps Eddie Guerrero's enlarged heart and back acne were a result of something else? 

A clear majority of elite athletes in combat sports use steroids. You are a complete idiot with your head in the sand or up your wazoo to deny this very obvious fact.


----------



## michelangelo

Rauno said:


> This this this! After all that, why should Ronda kiss and make up. All the lead up to the fight wasn't to get themselves hyped up or whatnot, it was because of pure dislike.


It doesn't matter. Strikefarce will soon fold and with it, the women's division. Women's mma is a circus attraction, and with "athletes" like Ronda, we know why.


----------



## hixxy

michelangelo said:


> It doesn't matter. Strikefarce will soon fold and with it, the women's division. Women's mma is a circus attraction, and with "athletes" like Ronda, we know why.


Erm... No... I can actually see Kaufmann v Rousey happening on a UFC card.


----------



## G_Land

michelangelo said:


> The evidence is there. Barry Bonds gained worldwide notoriety as a cheat since he had to increase his hat size several times due to HGH abuse. Ronda has a very big head. So does Tito.
> 
> She has enormous shoulders and a huge back.
> 
> She has a very deep voice, similar to Carano, who also uses steroids. Carano also has an adam's apple.
> 
> You can use your silly little schoolgirl taunts (see what we did there?), or you can argue evidence. The evidence for steroid use is quite clear. Or, perhaps Eddie Guerrero's enlarged heart and back acne were a result of something else?
> 
> A clear majority of elite athletes in combat sports use steroids. You are a complete idiot with your head in the sand or up your wazoo to deny this very obvious fact.





michelangelo said:


> It doesn't matter. Strikefarce will soon fold and with it, the women's division. Women's mma is a circus attraction, and with "athletes" like Ronda, we know why.


 
You said the same thing 2 pages back we get it.

Oh and please use the edit button!


----------



## michelangelo

Sovereign said:


> I feel Ronda's attitude at the end of the fight was appropriate considering Meisha got in her face at the weigh ins, and then tried to get Ronda fined for pushing back, that seems really underhanded to me.
> 
> Not to mention Meisha saying before the fight that she had no respect for Ronda at all.


It was pure wwe style buffoonery. Ronda is trash. What's hilarious is that she tried to call out Cyborg for 'roiding when Ronda obviously 'roids herself. Women's mma is now officially a circus.



G_Land said:


> You said the same thing 2 pages back we get it.
> 
> Oh and please use the edit button!


Obviously, you can't refute the evidence; it's irrefutable. You know that Cyborg, Carano, as well as the vast majority of combat sports competitors 'roid. 

It's stupid and hypocritical for Ronda to try to call out another female competitor when it is obvious as day she cheats herself.



hixxy said:


> Erm... No... I can actually see Kaufmann v Rousey happening on a UFC card.


If there is a market for 'roided females with cauliflower ears, adam's apples, deep voices and shoulders the size of Brock Lesnar's trash talking like drunken sailors and engaging in sloppy chick fights, so be it. Obviously, with so many boys in this thread going ga-ga over a gender confused Rousey, we can't rule it out as a possibility.


----------



## oldfan

michelangelo said:


> The evidence is there. Barry Bonds gained worldwide notoriety as a cheat since he had to increase his hat size several times due to HGH abuse. Ronda has a very big head. So does Tito.
> 
> She has enormous shoulders and a huge back.
> 
> She has a very deep voice, similar to Carano, who also uses steroids. Carano also has an adam's apple.
> 
> You can use your silly little schoolgirl taunts (see what we did there?), or you can argue evidence. The evidence for steroid use is quite clear. Or, perhaps Eddie Guerrero's enlarged heart and back acne were a result of something else?
> 
> A clear majority of elite athletes in combat sports use steroids. You are a complete idiot with your head in the sand or up your wazoo to deny this very obvious fact.


There is plenty of evidence around here alright. Evidence that free speech should not necessarily be granted to idiots.


----------



## G_Land

michelangelo said:


> It was pure wwe style buffoonery. Ronda is trash. What's hilarious is that she tried to call out Cyborg for 'roiding when Ronda obviously 'roids herself. Women's mma is now officially a circus.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you can't refute the evidence; it's irrefutable. You know that Cyborg, Carano, as well as the vast majority of combat sports competitors 'roid.
> 
> It's stupid and hypocritical for Ronda to try to call out another female competitor when it is obvious as day she cheats herself.


I forgot when was the last time Rousey failed a drug test?


----------



## Rauno

*michelangelo* please do not double post. Use the edit and multi quote options.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

michelangelo said:


> The evidence is there. Barry Bonds gained worldwide notoriety as a cheat since he had to increase his hat size several times due to HGH abuse. Ronda has a very big head. So does Tito.
> 
> She has enormous shoulders and a huge back.
> 
> She has a very deep voice, similar to Carano, who also uses steroids. Carano also has an adam's apple.
> 
> You can use your silly little schoolgirl taunts (see what we did there?), or you can argue evidence. The evidence for steroid use is quite clear. Or, perhaps Eddie Guerrero's enlarged heart and back acne were a result of something else?
> 
> A clear majority of elite athletes in combat sports use steroids. You are a complete idiot with your head in the sand or up your wazoo to deny this very obvious fact.


lmao, a big head? An adam's apple (something all women have, some simply being more prominent than others)? Really? That's what you're bringing to the table? What you don't seem to be able to comprehend is that I've not said steroids aren't prevalent in MMA, let alone sports in general. I've simply said that your 'evidence' is laughable at best. And unfortunately for you, I don't debate with morons. You have a good day now, slick.


----------



## VikingKing

michelangelo said:


> The evidence is there. Barry Bonds gained worldwide notoriety as a cheat since he had to increase his hat size several times due to HGH abuse. Ronda has a very big head. So does Tito.
> 
> She has enormous shoulders and a huge back.
> 
> She has a very deep voice, similar to Carano, who also uses steroids. Carano also has an adam's apple.
> 
> You can use your silly little schoolgirl taunts (see what we did there?), or you can argue evidence. The evidence for steroid use is quite clear. Or, perhaps Eddie Guerrero's enlarged heart and back acne were a result of something else?
> 
> A clear majority of elite athletes in combat sports use steroids. You are a complete idiot with your head in the sand or up your wazoo to deny this very obvious fact.


Unfortualy you are right.Its pretty common and i would say its normal for MMA fighters to use steriods or some sort of "cheats"


----------



## Budhisten

micheangelo - please deal in strictly fact, otherwise you're not having a discussion, you're forcing your opinion on others...

If you have an intelligent way to present your arguments, as opposed to what you have shown so far, please do so as we love to discuss on this forum. Simple fighter bashing on the other hand, we leave to the trolls.

I hope the discussion will be civil and based on fact from here on out (Goes for both parties)

- Thank you


----------



## Joabbuac

There is no facts on the issue either way, but i always trusted in innocent before proven guilty...


----------



## michelangelo

VikingKing said:


> Unfortualy you are right.Its pretty common and i would say its normal for MMA fighters to use steriods or some sort of "cheats"


lol at the "she never failed a drug test" excuse. This was Brock Lesnar's defense as well. I'm sure he never took steroids. 

At least some competitors are just flat out admitting they take steroids as part of TRT. 


*TOP 15 EXCUSES USED BY 'ROIDERS

1. I never tested positive

2. I only used it to recover from injuries

3. A doctor prescribed it as part of TRT

4. it was given to me by my trainers without my knowledge or permission.

5. I have a naturally high testosterone level

6. the urine samples were tampered with

7. it's a conspiracy

8. you're an idiot

9. all women have adam's apples the size of tennis balls

10. it's natural for women to have shoulders the size of linebackers.

11. I don't know what the hell I'm talking about so I'll just call you slick instead.

12. she's hot and I fap to her, so she can't be taking steroids

13. my voice is deeper than hers, so she's not taking steroids. 

14. if you can post a photo of her ass, i'll just pretend she's not taking steroids

15. serena williams eats her wheaties, so she must not be taking steroids.*


----------



## oldfan

#8 looks legitimate in this case.


----------



## locnott

locnott said:


> In my time here I have never insulted another person or called anyone a name untill this point, but you sir are a total F*CKING RETARD.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## El Bresko

Michelangelo.. dude, really?

I'm not going to bother with the entire argument because your points are baseless, but how old do you think Brock was when he started taking steroids? Here's a pic of him at 16


----------



## VikingKing

michelangelo said:


> lol at the "she never failed a drug test" excuse. This was Brock Lesnar's defense as well. I'm sure he never took steroids.
> 
> At least some competitors are just flat out admitting they take steroids as part of TRT.
> 
> 
> *TOP 15 EXCUSES USED BY 'ROIDERS
> 
> 1. I never tested positive
> 
> 2. I only used it to recover from injuries
> 
> 3. A doctor prescribed it as part of TRT
> 
> 4. it was given to me by my trainers without my knowledge or permission.
> 
> 5. I have a naturally high testosterone level
> 
> 6. the urine samples were tampered with
> 
> 7. it's a conspiracy
> 
> 8. you're an idiot
> 
> 9. all women have adam's apples the size of tennis balls
> 
> 10. it's natural for women to have shoulders the size of linebackers.
> 
> 11. I don't know what the hell I'm talking about so I'll just call you slick instead.
> 
> 12. she's hot and I fap to her, so she can't be taking steroids
> 
> 13. my voice is deeper than hers, so she's not taking steroids.
> 
> 14. if you can post a photo of her ass, i'll just pretend she's not taking steroids
> 
> 15. serena williams eats her wheaties, so she must not be taking steroids.*


Yeah but remember.Not all ppl who uses steroids get these side effects,its quite invidual.Some get more than others,for instance.Barnett or Tim Sylvia booth have been caught for using it and either of those guys looks like steroid users.In body type or visible side effects!

i mean.Is it fair to judge somebody for using it just because they have good amount of muscles on their body? 

Rousey looks like a fit natural girl.She doesnt look like a over buffed type like for instance..Cyborg!

The sport of MMA is just that damn tough and hard.It makes fighters need to have that extra gain or energy to make through the hours of hours of tourture hours they spend in gym,it would have been somewhat cheating IF no one else did it.

But most fighters are using some sort of a ench drug so i dont think its that bad as many want it to be.when they all are using it they are on "same level" so its even out!


----------



## michelangelo

Most elite athletes, esp. in combat sports are using PED's. However, I find it hypocritical and comical for Ronda to call out Cyborg when Ronda herself is so obviously using. 

It stems from her idiotic family. Ronda's mom is defending her for saying that Cyborg has a penis. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Her family taught her how to be stupid, and the training has clearly been effective.

That, and her association with the diaz brothers. But hey, ronda has a nice ass that the guys posting here can fap to, so this type of stupid hypocrisy is ok.


----------



## michelangelo

MRBRESK said:


> Michelangelo.. dude, really?
> 
> I'm not going to bother with the entire argument because your points are baseless, but how old do you think Brock was when he started taking steroids? Here's a pic of him at 16


Brock has NEVER denied taking steroids: he only says he has never tested positive. BIG difference.


----------



## El Bresko

michelangelo said:


> Brock has NEVER denied taking steroids: he only says he has never tested positive. BIG difference.


Do you really think this constitutes proof?


----------



## michelangelo

MRBRESK said:


> Do you really think this constitutes proof?


Do you think he's going to videotape himself being injected with a needle in his ass and pants down, narrating a documentary admitting guilt?

He's 6'2" and weighed in at 300 lbs. with body fat below 5%. The chances of achieving this type of physique without PED's is less than zero. The chances of maintaining this physique travelling and working 300 days a year with no time for lifting is 1 million x less than zero.

Pull your head out of your ass and you'll see that your futile argument and pride are making you look much more stupid than you really are.


----------



## El Bresko

michelangelo said:


> Do you think he's going to videotape himself being injected with a needle in his ass and pants down, narrating a documentary admitting guilt?
> 
> He's 6'2" and weighed in at 300 lbs. with body fat below 5%. The chances of achieving this type of physique without PED's is less than zero. The chances of maintaining this physique travelling and working 300 days a year with no time for lifting is 1 million x less than zero.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and you'll see that your futile argument and pride are making you look much more stupid than you really are.


So what do you make of that photo i posted of him at 16? Was he roiding at 15? 

For the record I never argued that Brock is or is not on roids, i asked just what you consider proof, with no valid response, i believe that you consider "no proof" as proof. 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Are you a Miesha Tate fan?? Did you find it surprising that she got outgrappled? I don't think Ronda appears incredibly powerful on the ground, she's just an amazing grappler with silky smooth technique.


----------



## michelangelo

You're a good kid, just incredibly naive and with a baffling inability to comprehend both the english language and common sense in general. 

You are NEVER going to get PROOF of steroids use. These athletes are doing everything in their power to hide their use and to duck accountability. If you can't understand this, you have an IQ so abysmally low you can't be helped. 

Am I a Miesha tate FAN?!? This type of question leads me logically to believe that you are as stupid as I suspect. I follow women's MMA as closely as I follow professional rugby in kuwait. No, there is no such thing, get it?!?

I don't root for Tate or against Rousey. I am expressing my disgust at an opportunist hypocrite like Rousey who supposedly calls out athletes for steroid abuse when she herself abuses steroids. 

This type of stupid can only reflect poorly on a sport which is struggling for mainstream acceptance. 

It's all good: strikefarce is folding and with it, the women's divisions. Good riddance.

But hey, if you want to fap to "women" with ahem, enlarged clitorises, hulk hogan sized shoulders, huge heads, husky voices and cauliflowered ears, be my guest.


----------



## El Bresko

michelangelo said:


> You're a good kid, just incredibly naive and with a baffling inability to comprehend both the english language and common sense in general.
> 
> You are NEVER going to get PROOF of steroids use. These athletes are doing everything in their power to hide their use and to duck accountability. If you can't understand this, you have an IQ so abysmally low you can't be helped.
> 
> Am I a Miesha tate FAN?!? This type of question leads me logically to believe that you are as stupid as I suspect. I follow women's MMA as closely as I follow professional rugby in kuwait. No, there is no such thing, get it?!?
> 
> I don't root for Tate or against Rousey. I am expressing my disgust at an opportunist hypocrite like Rousey who supposedly calls out athletes for steroid abuse when she herself abuses steroids.
> 
> This type of stupid can only reflect poorly on a sport which is struggling for mainstream acceptance.
> 
> It's all good: strikefarce is folding and with it, the women's divisions. Good riddance.
> 
> But hey, if you want to fap to "women" with ahem, enlarged clitorises, hulk hogan sized shoulders, huge heads, husky voices and cauliflowered ears, be my guest.


Your reasons for thinking Ronda Rousey does steroids are not nearly adequate enough to receive any merit from anybody with any intelligence.


----------



## michelangelo

lol, they're not "adequate" for you because you're in denial. Hey, lots of kids still believe in santa, and there is no "adequate" proof that he doesn't exist. 

There are billions of christians and muslims who believe in jesus and mohammed even they are fairy tale creations. They have no "adequate" proof that they don't exist. 

Hey kid, if you want to fap to her, and defend her honor for that reason, be my guest.


----------



## El Bresko

michelangelo said:


> lol, they're not "adequate" for you because you're in denial. Hey, lots of kids still believe in santa, and there is no "adequate" proof that he doesn't exist.
> 
> There are billions of christians and muslims who believe in jesus and mohammed even they are fairy tale creations. They have no "adequate" proof that they don't exist.
> 
> Hey kid, if you want to fap to her, and defend her honor for that reason, be my guest.


Santa is proven not real because no sane human being has ever laid eyes on him. Ronda doesn't look like she roids, everything you have written that you think is valid for Ronda being on roids is inaccurate. I'm not even going to continue to humour you. 

Rest easy now child.


----------



## michelangelo

No one laid eyes on "jesus christ" but that hasn't stopp billions from "worshiping" this "sun of god" now has it. 

Again, your delusion and ignorance know no bound, my child.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Wow, that was some serious grappling by the Rowdy one. Made a lil fan out of me. Nothing against Miesha Tate but i'm always watching to see a Jackson fighter who isn't Carlos Condit or Clay Guida fall these days. 

Why is that female fighters are so much sexier than ring girls?????????


----------



## Swiss

I must be missing something here. Can someone please explain to me the attraction of muscly girls. I can't imagine settling in behind a girl with shoulders, back and neck like Ronda Rowsey's. Ugh!


----------



## Budhisten

Seriously MRBRESK and micheangelo - you have three choices;

Leave this thread and never look back
Keep up your childish and petty argument and recieve infractions accordingly
Keep posting, but in a civil manner

I've already made this very clear once, consider this your final warning.

- Thank you


----------



## oldfan

Swiss said:


> I must be missing something here. Can someone please explain to me the attraction of muscly girls. I can't imagine settling in behind a girl with shoulders, back and neck like Ronda Rowsey's. Ugh!


I imagine that without a certain level of testosterone in yourself, strong women could be a big turn off.

In fact, this thread shows plenty of "irrefutable" proof that it can be very unsettling to those without full testicular development.


----------



## lutalivre1989

michelangelo said:


> lol, they're not "adequate" for you because you're in denial. Hey, lots of kids still believe in santa, and there is no "adequate" proof that he doesn't exist.
> 
> There are billions of christians and muslims who believe in jesus and mohammed even they are fairy tale creations. They have no "adequate" proof that they don't exist.
> 
> Hey kid, if you want to fap to her, and defend her honor for that reason, be my guest.


So by your logic you could accuse anybody of anything and they'd be considered guilty until they can prove you wrong.
Well luckily that's not how modern societies run.


----------



## Joabbuac

Swiss said:


> I must be missing something here. Can someone please explain to me the attraction of muscly girls. I can't imagine settling in behind a girl with shoulders, back and neck like Ronda Rowsey's. Ugh!


I cant describe....just like you what like eh? I find her body sexy. Is what it is....people like different things.


----------



## Swiss

oldfan said:


> I imagine that without a certain level of testosterone in yourself, strong women could be a big turn off.
> 
> In fact, this thread shows plenty of "irrefutable" proof that it can be very unsettling to those without full testicular development.


lol. A reasonable explanation at last. I get it now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Wookie

Miesha Tate's arm wasn't broke after all! Link : http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/3/5...a-rousey-vs-miesha-tate-arm-not-broken-armbar I have no idea how to imbed this but it seems legitimate, as several sources are claiming it's true.


----------



## G_Land

If something didn't get broke Tate's new nickname needs to be the Rubber Woman for real


----------



## Wookie

G_Land said:


> If something didn't get broke Tate's new nickname needs to be the Rubber Woman for real


I thought for sure that arm was broke. I agree she should be known as Miesha "Rubber Arm" Tate, from now on!


----------



## Rusko

I'd do her with or without rubbber thats for sure.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well one thing is for sure, she is one tough chick without a doubt. How many people man or woman would let their elbow pop out and bend more then 90 degrees before tapping out? She is something else!


----------



## Roflcopter

Tate's ugly as ****.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wow, that was some serious grappling. How Tate didn't tap earlier I don't know... she's legit for sure but so is Rousey. Olympian legit and a little bit scary. I mean, five first round armbars? Are you serious? By now people should know what she's trying to do and they can't do anything about it. Really looking forward to that Kaufmann fight now.

And damn...


----------



## gwest40

Rusko said:


> I didn't? Have you been spying on me?
> 
> It's not sick but quite natural to be honest.


I wouldn't need to spy on you. It's just hard to believe that you got off while watching a women's mma fight, then, on top of that, came back to the forum to brag about it. Then again, you seem to do nothing, but make perverted comments as if sex is all you think about, so I guess it's not hard to believe after all.


----------



## kantowrestler

You jacked off while watching the Strikeforce fight between Tate and Ronda? How mentally sick are you exactly to do that?


----------



## Joabbuac

kantowrestler said:


> You jacked off while watching the Strikeforce fight between Tate and Ronda? How mentally sick are you exactly to do that?




Ive wanked off to worse....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Joabbuac said:


> Ive wanked off to worse....


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Ok now that we got that out of the way lets go ahead and get back on topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler

Right, back to tough girl Tate and loud mouth Ronda. Like I said I think Ronda is going to dispatch Sarah Kaufman rather quickly.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

If she can get it to the ground I have no doubt she will submit Kaufmann but every fight starts standing up. Kaufmann could keep Rousey at bay with jabs and the straight right and maybe even hurt her. Ronda didn't look comfortable in there when Tate attacked her in the standup.

If I had to bet though, I'd put my money on Rousey.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ronda has a way of working women down to the ground and I think she'll do it this time. I agree though that she didn't look comfortable standing. However, all Kaufman has to do it mess up once and it's a hip toss to the ground for Sarah.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

She's got time to work on her striking, so I expect her to reign as champ for a long long time


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, you know that against Kaufman she'll work on her striking. However, I think she'll probably be working on improving her striking to the point she can get past it and take Kaufman down. Afterall he strength is her grappling and she'll concentrate on that.


----------

